# Who makes the most detailed kits?



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

I've finally got all my track down, and i'm thinking about some buildings.

Not exactly sure what I'm looking for.

I want a LARGE building. maybe an oil refinery or something.

I dont know.

What brand would you say has the most detail?

i want to assemble it. Nothing pre-made.

Oh, HO scale.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

before I had settled on a 'old time' layout I had bought quite a few kits, large and small, and while they remain in the boxes, the ones that impressed me the most were the Design Preservation Models kits ..


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I would say it varies with the model. Some Walthers Cornerstone kits are quite detailed; others are pretty vanilla. You can, however, lay in a stock of detail parts from various manufacturers and make ANY kit detailed.

DPM are nice, as are Blair Line, Downtown Deco, Bollinger Edgerly Scale Trains (BEST), American Model Builders, BTS, and Bar Mills. And probably a couple of dozen more that I've never tried.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

santafealltheway said:


> I've finally got all my track down, and i'm thinking about some buildings.
> 
> Not exactly sure what I'm looking for.


Think about what setting want to create first -- part of a large city, industrial area, railroad yard buildings, residential area, small town, countryside? That will dictate, in part, what kind of buildings you want. Then search for those specific kinds of buildings. Some of the manufacturers that have been suggested to you focus on certain types of buildings. So check all of them for the types that you need.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

In HO, I always liked Campbell Kits. They were always nicely detailed . I also liked the older Gloor Craft kits, many of both are on eBay. Not too much in O. When I see an O scale kit by Gloor Craft, and I don't have it, I'll usually bid on it.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Two that you absolutely want to consider are BTS and Sierra West Craftsmen Kits. I have worked with both and they are spectacular. Each offers variety from small to very large.

Sierra West has excellent tutorials which taught me more than any other source. BTS has a large selection to choose from. Both are high quality and enjoyable to work with.

There are many other sources but if you want detail and are interested in a large industrial setting, you need to check them out.

Good luck.


----------



## rlundy90 (Feb 8, 2014)

There are many very detailed structures available. The more you want to spend, the more detail you will get. In plastic, Walthers has some pretty detailed kits of modern style structures. In wood, Sierra Scale Models, Fine Scale Miniatures, Campbell Scale Models, Scale Structures Ltd, and many others, all make nicely detailed structures. If you are new to wood, I would start with a laser cut kit like Bar Mills, American Model Builders or Branchline Trains. Campbell's kits are excellent choice for learning how to construct wood structures because of the excellent instructions and drawings. All of these kits can be found online and at train shows for a fraction of the retail price.


----------

